# Top Bar Hives in the Northeast?



## Sara K (Oct 1, 2008)

I am late getting started but managed to secure 2 packages of Italian bees.....that was all that I could find this late.

I see excellent plans on building TBH and am understanding that these are much more conducive to organic beekeeping which is my goal. My problem is that everyone local to me is insisting that you can't overwinter here in New Hampshire with TBH. I know there are a couple websites with people doing it further north in Canada and in NY which is similar or worse weather than we are and I plan to contact them.

I live frugally and dealt with similar naysayers when I started keeping an organic family cow, worm free organic pigs etc. I would like a hive that I can build myself and love that the TBHs provide a more natural environment for the bees....I'm okay with less honey if that's how it works too.

I am picking up my bees in 15 days and have the option of 2 full sets of traditional. Hives for 225.00 each (I paint) but it's not the way I would prefer.

THANK YOU
Sara


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

you can go natural in a traditional hive as well, "organic" has more to do with the chemicals that you give or "not give" them.
As far as over wintering them others are doing it so i dont see why you cant.
What I dont like with the TBH is you have to crush and strain the comb to get the honey, I prefer my extractor and "traditional" frames


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

>I see excellent plans on building TBH and am understanding that these are much more conducive to organic beekeeping which is my goal.

They are by default, perhaps, since most TBH people let the bees build their own comb, but you can do the same in a standard hive. Just leave out the foundation and turn the wedge 90 degrees and nail it back in. Then you'll have natural comb. The biggest advantage to the TBH is it's cheap and easy to build.

> My problem is that everyone local to me is insisting that you can't overwinter here in New Hampshire with TBH.

People who have never had top bar hives seem to believe this sincerely. Since I have them here and it's every bit as cold (typical winters we get -10 to -20 for a week or two) and Dennis Murrel has them in Capser where it's much colder than here (typical winters they get -40 F) I'd have to say that the people who believe this have no basis for their belief.

> I know there are a couple websites with people doing it further north in Canada and in NY which is similar or worse weather than we are and I plan to contact them.

Exactly.

>I live frugally and dealt with similar naysayers when I started keeping an organic family cow, worm free organic pigs etc. I would like a hive that I can build myself and love that the TBHs provide a more natural environment for the bees....I'm okay with less honey if that's how it works too.

If you are a DIY kind of person a TBH is a great plan.

>I am picking up my bees in 15 days and have the option of 2 full sets of traditional. Hives for 225.00 each (I paint) but it's not the way I would prefer.

If you go foundationless that can work fine. If the top bars are grooved put in paint sticks, if they are wedge, turn the wedge sideways.

Simple top bar hive:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beestopbarhives.htm

Foundationless frames:
http://www.bushfarms.com/beesfoundationless.htm

Natural Beekeeping:
http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm


----------



## Sara K (Oct 1, 2008)

Michael, I read your website cover to cover so to speak when I first considered bees. The service you have done by posting so much information is a true blessing to anyone looking to start bees. I only wish info like this could have been found so easily in all the ventures I have tried on our homestead.

I will be trying the TBH this year and perhaps do a traditional hive for the 2nd one to compare....but we'll see.

I'll post back for sure!!

Sara


----------



## justgojumpit (May 5, 2003)

I have successfully overwintered hives in NY. Last time I used a Kenyan style hive, and I'll be trying out a tanzanian this year. I sent you a PM as well, btw.

justgojumpit


----------



## billybobaz (Apr 8, 2009)

I am reading what I can on bees trying to determine if hives on my property are a good idea. I live in an area that summer sun get to 120f and it rarely gets colder than 30f in the winter. In order to have a couple of hives I would think that keeping them cool will be my biggest challenge. I plan to build shading umbrellas of some kind over the hives and now it looks as if the top bar hive design would also help keep the hives from overheating. My property does not have but one tree, (paloverde) for shade and it's not very well located for my plans. Chipping it up for ground moisture retension will probably make better use for it. I have one farmer in the area and he keeps his hives in the shade of some large cottonwood trees and they seem to thrive. His bees are about 7 miles away, so I assume they will not roam far enough to attend to my pollination needs. Are my ideas all wet? If they are that might be all the natural moisture around here for a while.


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

>I would think that keeping them cool will be my biggest challenge. 

Dee Lusby has about 600 hives in the Desert south of Tucson and no shade at all for them. The bees will keep them cool as long as there is a close and consistent supply of water.


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

With a top bar hive, I would put them in some semi shade or at least put a gap between the top and the top bars so the heat from the sun isn't getting transferred directly to the top bars.


----------

